# INSURANCE...... HAPPY EXTATIC SHOCKED!



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all!
i was worried about my insurance renewal which is due in just over a month! because of this thought i would have a look on one of those compare websites! to my amasement my insurance price has dropped from £1500 to £940 with 3 companies! im 23 only had the car 3 months and only have 2 years NCB. my fiance is on the insurance she is only 20 and has 3 points!
any one else shocked by this or is this a pretty standard price??

Regards,


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

who's quoting these prices? Im renewing in 2 months and I'm 23 with a TTS so certainly after a cheap price :lol:


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

i just went to www.moneysupermarket.com and filled out the form, the quotes were with, elephant, egg and i cant remember the other one! well worth a look!

Regards,


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Completely different figures here in the Netherlands, but my TT is _cheaper_ to insure than my Civic Hybrid was. Both insured at the same company, both having exactly the same discounts applied. Purchase price of the TT is twice the amount of the Civic. I still don't understand.


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

no i dont get it! when i updated my insurance with admiral they said its classed as a high risk car, yet other insurance is offering me a deal £600 cheaper! makes no sense :S


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Enjoy while it lasts... Apparently some insurers see TT drivers as being careful drivers, not bumping into everything every time.


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

would probably be about right if it was just me driving the thing!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The rest of us will try hard to compensate!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

adamholland31288 said:


> i just went to http://www.moneysupermarket.com and filled out the form, the quotes were with, elephant, egg and i cant remember the other one! well worth a look! Regards,


"of course my high powered sports car is insured office - it's with an elephant, an egg and I can't remember the other one , now what was it you were saying about a breathalyser ?"


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

But seriously sounds encouraging, of course check the cover and detail then pay it and enjoy

Mine is still over £700 with business use at 57 with full no claims and nothing on my licence !!!!!!!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

haha wish i had seen that joke! especially as i am an officer! lol 
its very encouraging i cant beleive it! checked everything fully comp, legal cover, courtesy car, have got an excess on it but have to at my age!


----------



## hbuter (Jan 8, 2012)

My best quote was, believe it or not, £627 with Audi.. Was shocked, I pay less than with my old Vauxhall  
Hey I don't mind at all, more money too spend on a few drifts lol 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Saved loads by going with a basic esure policy and then added the Audi Ensurance top up which was only £49 for the TT. So that means budget insurance cover but with VAG courtesy car and Audi approved bodyshops if the worst happens.

Saved loads and my no claims is protected now. 8)


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I've recently moved up from London (suburban) to Manchester (central). I was horrified by my recent insurance renewal (£1700!!! I have full no claims). Discovered that if I registered it at my dads it was £500...this is truly ridiculous.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

grasmere said:


> But seriously sounds encouraging, of course check the cover and detail then pay it and enjoy
> 
> Mine is still over £700 with business use at 57 with full no claims and nothing on my licence !!!!!!!


I am 53 and my TTS is due for renewal at the end of January, just been quoted £310 using comparethemarket.com very happy with that quote


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

markuk said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously sounds encouraging, of course check the cover and detail then pay it and enjoy
> ...


WHAT? ill be on shortly and see what I come up with


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

grasmere said:


> markuk said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


Yep it was "quote me happy" with Aviva


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

riiiiiich said:


> I've recently moved up from London (suburban) to Manchester (central). I was horrified by my recent insurance renewal (£1700!!! I have full no claims). Discovered that if I registered it at my dads it was £500...this is truly ridiculous.


This just illustrates that the 'Post code lottery' applies to all insurance cover. Next to age it has I believe the largest influence on how much you have to pay for insurance cover. Including spouse/parents does reduce the cost slightly.


----------



## MARKG_TT (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm 24 and looking to buying a TT and looking at quotes and getting £1080 with two years no claims and that's exactly the same for diesel which is weird.
What MPG people getting on diesels or petrol


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brand new TTS £329, 38 and full NCB

Wifes 04 Megane £440, shocking how that works out!!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

markuk said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously sounds encouraging, of course check the cover and detail then pay it and enjoy
> ...


I have just done a search using comparethemarket.com £391, I'm 40, TDI Fnc protected, very happy...  as my current insurance company wanted £538 and have been with them for the past 7 years...


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

Back when I had my Acura RSX and older Integra GSR. 
I was paying well over $3500/year! and your talking about someone who was in their 30's in the time, now 
surprisingly after had gotten my 08 TT 3.2 V6, my insurance DROPS $200!!!! I was ecstatic when I heard my insurance will be lower. Shocking to say , but asking how can this be? The demands for these cars are not as high as Honda/ Acura's so the premiums are big time high. If only I would have thought about this years ago, lots of $$$$$ would have been saved.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I am seriously considering taking the map off the RS as when we got the RS I did a compair the market quote and was blown away when it came back with £600 with morethan insurance with all the boxes ticked, because of the map I am now paying over £1000, for the extra power in the car that I do not use and under standard power is more than enought for me


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

it really is a lottery, so update, finally renewal time, i called up admiral and told them i was going to leave as renewal eventually come out at £1988 they price matched my quote and beat it to £914 and accidentally give me an extra years no claims haha! shocking how they can quote meso much and drop it by a grand! riduculous! shows you can save money though!


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Being 61 years young can have its compensations 

I've just renewed with LV for £274, which includes protected NCB, legal cover and guaranteed hire car.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine is due for renewal next month on my birthday.

I will be 39 with lots and lots of NCB 

the best I have got is around the £650 with the comparative websites.

Is there any specialist insurance companies that cover the TT range?


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

there is yeh..... cant remember there name though they posted a forum on here not long back.... may of been greenline but cant be sure.....
i am shocked i mean mines only 250 ish more than you and im only 23! cant complain thought it would be more for where i live aswel being essex!
-
if it keeps going down at the rate it is i will be laughing! shopping around and threatening to go with someone else always seems to work!


----------



## dave (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got (and accepted) a quote from Elephant for *£285* fully comp, protected no-claims and thats in Northern Ireland!!!

When getting the quote I noticed that the no claims bonus box allowed for up to 15 years NCB - I had always thought 7 was the maximum. Although my renewal from direct line said 7+ years I tried putting in 15 just to see and it reduced by £100 (from 385 to 285).

I phoned elephant to see if they would accept the 15 years - they looked up their records & saw that I had been with them prior to direct-line and had 10 years NCB at that time no said it would be fine. Still cant believe it!!!

(BTW - I'm 48 and never had an insurance claim, 2.0 TTC)


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

adamholland31288 said:


> there is yeh..... cant remember there name though they posted a forum on here not long back.... may of been greenline but cant be sure.....
> i am shocked i mean mines only 250 ish more than you and im only 23! cant complain thought it would be more for where i live aswel being essex!
> -
> if it keeps going down at the rate it is i will be laughing! shopping around and threatening to go with someone else always seems to work!


Just tried elephant, they quoted me £817 !!  - you did well!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

When I purchased last Oct, I moved across from a 2005 Honda S2000, Admiral said my premium would *INCREASE* to £876

INCREASE!!! W T F i said....

I called them out on this and said cancel my insurance I'm moving to another provider.

They re-quoted at £550 for a BT post code


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

much of insurance prices quoted are simply down to the postcode you're in, my TTRS insurance was £650, but then again i am 39 years old...


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

I am paying £301 with LV with £150 excess I was over the moon with this quote thought it would be £400 plus but I am aged 55 full no claims and one SP30


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

luckily i have no points! at my age it would probably rocket my insurance!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Mines £1450 for my TTRS with admiral, im 28 and 3 years no claims

But that is with all mods declared


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

sTTranger said:


> Mines £1450 for my TTRS with admiral, im 28 and 3 years no claims
> 
> But that is with all mods declared


Id be interested to know what mods you got because im planning on doing some to mine but not sure what the insurance damage would be... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

